# Alerts not working properly. Intermittent.



## I like Skol (22 Apr 2020)

This has been happening occasionally for a few weeks now on a long running Private Message (PM) that I am participating in.
The issue is that sometimes I make a post then another person replies and I get the alert to tell me there is a new reply to the message as below...






But if I click through to the message from the alert, or navigate to the message from my profile, I just get directed to my last post and cannot see any later posts. See below where time stamp shows last message from me at 09.35 but alert above is showing a later message by another forum member at 10.08 which I now can't read!!!






I can fix it by making a new post which seems to sort things out until the next time.







What is going wrong? It happens on my phone and kindle (Android) and also on a PC (windows 10 & Edge). This leads me to believe it is on the forum software and not a fault at my end?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2020)

Noted and I'll just tag @Shaun to have a look at this. I honestly don't know when he is likely to be on next though.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Apr 2020)

Broken again!

PM sent to @Pat "5mph" to see if she can help 🤞


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Apr 2020)

@I like Skol if Phil does not know, we need to wait for @Shaun.
My next port of call was to ask Phil


----------

